# Ultimate 385-hp Lightweight Audi TT RS-GT Planned as Current Car Lifecycle Matures



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Paris car magazine L'Automobile is reporting today that Audi plans to bid a fond farewell to the current generation TT in the form of stripped down hardcore version with even more horsepower. If the French rumors are true, then details include a bump from 360 hp to 385 hp for the 2.5 TFSI. The story also suggests the car will drop some 125 lbs or more through further improve performance.

Remember the first-generation TT quattro Sport. Though no TT RS existed at the time, that lightweight and hardcore TT (a favorite of Audi board member Michael Dick) sported lightweight Recaro seats in the front and handsome aluminum upper strut tie bar in the back in place of rear seating. It was essentially a Clubsport model in all but name.










So what might such an ultimate TT RS be called? To be honest, we're not sure. One common suggestion is that it could bear the 'plus' name, and that's certainly not a new move at quattro GmbH. Audi's skunkworks team's first project was the V8-powered S6 Plus back in C4 days and more recent products like the RS 6 plus (both C5 and C6 generations got one) featured more power and more tailored accoutrements. Still, quattro GmbH already applied the "plus" moniker to the TT RS in Europe when it bumped the 2.5 TFSI mill to 260 hp this year. Americans got _that_ plus engine setup as standard for the TT RS, but the name's been used. On the other hand, the 'Clubsport' name has never been used in production but has adorned many other lightweight design studies including several TT speedsters. Then there's the R8 GT... could that spawn a TT GT with similar ultra-inspired theme?

What will it be? Time will tell if it is to exist at all. We're hoping it does though and if the last TT generation is a guide then Audi may just pull out such a car in the sunset of Mk2 TT production.

Could America get such a TT RS Clubsport, TT GT or whatever it could be called? Perhaps, but like the R8 GT we doubt it would get any changes that would require further homologation. The original TT quattro Sport had super light Recaros and rear brace that added complications and cost in the federalization process. Were Audi to drop those carbon fiber hoods we spotted at a lightweight tech day on a production TT GT, the result would likely be another complication for US homologation. Still, the TT RS will see a second year of production in the USA so maybe there might be a chance to get some sort of Americanized version. Time will tell.

* Full Story *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I already made this in may 2010 and this was the info back then.










Audi TT GT 380 pk (based on TT RS).
Ceramic brakes all around.
Ultra light weight GT wheels.
GT frontspoiler.
GT sport seats.
Rear seat deletion.
75 Kg lighter.


----------

